# Tekashi 6ix9ine Placed in General Population of Brutal Brooklyn Prison



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2018)

*Tekashi 6ix9ine Placed in General Population of Brutal Brooklyn Prison*

Tekashi69 is getting NO special treatment while he's in prison awaiting his bail hearing because he's chillin' with every other inmate in general population ... TMZ has learned.

6ix9ine's lawyer, Lance Lazzaro, tells us ... Tekashi has been placed in gen pop at Brooklyn's Metropolitan Detention Center as opposed to being held in a segregated part of the federal pen ... due to his celeb status. 

That's interesting because the MDC is notoriously brutal, with inmates that are "extremely dangerous, violent, or escape-prone," according to the U.S. Justice Department.

There's also this ... prosecutors expressed Monday just how much of a target Tekashi had been prior to his arrest this weekend. One prosecutor told a judge ex-members of Tekashi's crew "wanted to super violate him" following his appearance on the 'Breakfast Club' ... where he accused his inner circle of turning on him.

The prosecutor, Michael Longyear, said 'super violate' meant inflict harm on Tekashi, including possibly shooting him. He said they took Tekashi in after learning he was planning a trip to a Connecticut casino, and feared an attempt on his life could put innocent people in jeopardy.

As for the rapper getting placed in gen pop ... Lazzaro thinks Tekashi will be fine. His scheduled bail hearing for Tuesday was pushed to Wednesday since the judge was unavailable.

We broke the story ... Tekashi was arrested and indicted on 6 federal charges, some of which carry max sentences of life in prison. 

*Source:* http://www.tmz.com/2018/11/20/tekashi-6ix9ine-placed-general-population-brutal-brooklyn-prison/


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2018)

in the slammer , tattoo's have meaning,,  this fucking kid is in 'deep shit' ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2018)

that *kid *is 22 years old. lol


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> that *kid *is 22 years old. lol




better him than me,,   I hope he enjoys anal,,


----------



## botamico (Nov 21, 2018)

Based on the history of this cat, it was a matter of time before this shit happened.


----------



## Luxx (Nov 21, 2018)

What an ass clown. What is the youth into, this trash? Smh


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 21, 2018)

Rape???? Minor???? 



THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 23, 2018)

Well, one of two things will happen.  He'll get his prison "cred" or he'll be someone's bitch.  I'll put my money on the bitch outcome.


----------



## charley (Nov 23, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Well, one of two things will happen.  He'll get his prison "cred" or he'll be someone's bitch.  I'll put my money on the bitch outcome.





he'll get his "cred" alright ,, anally !!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2018)

He'll get cred and he has so much money guys will line up to suck his dick. Just like they do Trump's n this forum.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 25, 2018)

Something very dirty about this discussion .. i need a shower .. "guard".


----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> He'll get cred and he has so much money guys will line up to suck his dick. Just like they do Trump's n this forum.





Hey Little Wing,,   first of all it's great to see you here, I hope you had a good holiday..   I don't have any idea who this 'kid' is, but a '69 tattoo' on your forehead will attract some unwanted attention..   It's pretty dead here,, we're still 'suffering in the time of trump'.. as you well know..  I do read most of your posts on the 'other site', but I don't post much..  I like where you're coming from... always have ,,  




& they're still on their knees for trumpski,   very clever LW..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> He'll get cred and he has so much money guys will line up to suck his dick. *Just like they do Trump's n this forum.*



Yeah probably but he will have many enemies and gang rivals in there, he was in the Bloods.

Are you still wasting your life like Chuck is hating on Trump?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2018)

charley said:


> Hey Little Wing,,   first of all it's great to see you here, I hope you had a good holiday..   I don't have any idea who this 'kid' is, but a '69 tattoo' on your forehead will attract some unwanted attention..   It's pretty dead here,, we're still 'suffering in the time of trump'.. as you well know..  I do read most of your posts on the 'other site', but I don't post much..  I like where you're coming from... always have ,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really that clever.


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> not really that clever.




 ,,  LW was always funny & clever..    even having an asshole like trumpy as potus can't change that ?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2018)

Prince said:


> Yeah probably but he will have many enemies and gang rivals in there, he was in the Bloods.
> 
> Are you still wasting your life like Chuck is hating on Trump?



He's a young kid that was killing the charts with top hits and raking in huge amounts of money.$4 mill in 2 years. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJQLHgxvxa8 


He wasn't in the Bloods. He hired a bunch of gang members to run his shit then fired them all because they were stealing from him. The feds offered him protection and he refused it. They arrested all of them when they learned his ex crew was talking about killing him. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8iz5eAZGJI

The white text is from way back. The archives are a goldmine.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2018)

He should have just invested in bitcoin.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2018)

And nah...  I'm busy hating on little 20-year-old rappers


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2018)

http://www.tmz.com/2018/11/28/tekashi-6ix9ine-dominates-charts-dummy-boy-album-drops/

[FONT=&quot]If Tekashi69 had access to his cell phone in prison, he'd see there's practically only one rapper everyone is listening to Wednesday on their way to work ... and it's him. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Despite a federal indictment that could get him locked up for life ... the Brooklyn rapper DOMINATED the charts less than 24 hours after his album, "Dummy Boy" dropped. We checked ... and 4 of Tekashi's tracks were in the top 5 on iTunes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]He rounded out the top 10 with tracks landing at No. 8 and 9.[/FONT]

Aptly titled.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 29, 2018)

I thought his muzic was wack compared to Gucci main and uzi vert.
I liked old school rap when I was young but I have heard some alright new stuff I would play back then.
But as far as money goes they are not making as Much as Dre and the old school albums that were gold for 1-2 years.
Music is not the same anymore songs are number 1 for 2 weeks and that's it.
They make more off singles then albums.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2018)

I think a lot of the old artists could have made even more money if album sales were as easy as it is today. The whole industry has changed. 

[FONT=&quot]Tekashi?s Day 69 project earned 55,000 units in first week sales[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. The numbers break down was 22,000 in traditional album sales, 33,000 in streaming equivalent albums and 2,000 track equivalent albums. In the first seven days, it also generated an equivalent of 50 million on-demand audio streams across platforms, which is unheard of for most independent artists.

[/FONT]


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2018/11/28/tekashi-6ix9ine-dominates-charts-dummy-boy-album-drops/
> 
> If Tekashi69 had access to his cell phone in prison, he'd see there's practically only one rapper everyone is listening to Wednesday on their way to work ... and it's him.
> Despite a federal indictment that could get him locked up for life ... the Brooklyn rapper DOMINATED the charts less than 24 hours after his album, "Dummy Boy" dropped. We checked ... and 4 of Tekashi's tracks were in the top 5 on iTunes.
> ...



he's gonna need money in order to hire guards to protect him ,, if not he's in deep shit _​       just sayin'_


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> *He's a young kid that was killing the charts with top hits and raking in huge amounts of money.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8iz5eAZGJI



No shit? I didn't know, and actually he is 22 now so I guess we can refer to him as an adult?

Yeah I watched this video too so I guess I am an expert like you on his entire history. LOL

The bottom line is *the FBI, NY PD and Homeland Security* have been investigating Takashi for *5 fucking years*, so I think they might know a little more than you do in regards to his gang affiliations.


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2018)

Prince , calm down, don't scare Little Wing off with your 'right wing anger'  ..     we need what she brings to the forum,,


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

charley said:


> Prince , calm down, don't scare Little Wing off with your 'right wing anger'  ..     we need what she brings to the forum,,



she comes here for two reasons, to insult me and insult everyone that supports the POTUS.

she is an old bitter nasty lady who hates on everyone.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)

Lol. I don't think Tekashi is any kind of tough gang member. He's a big mouth punk ass kid that got in way over his head and had himself on top making big money and fucked it up like an idiot. "

Tekashi, who was behind bars until Wednesday night at the Brooklyn Metropolitan Detention Center where he was exposed to other inmates in general population, is now in a unit with "neutral inmates." Translation -- no gang members. I think he's more of a bug dummy than a big danger. Shit happens in prison but he'd probably too high profile for them to let anything happen to him. Right now he's supposedly where no one can get at him. 

I come back once in a while to see who is around and because I loved this place once before it got so political and angry. Trump is such a touchy subject it's absurd.


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Lol. I don't think Tekashi is any kind of tough gang member. He's a big mouth punk ass kid that got in way over his head and had himself on top making big money and fucked it up like an idiot. "
> 
> Tekashi, who was behind bars until Wednesday night at the Brooklyn Metropolitan Detention Center where he was exposed to other inmates in general population, is now in a unit with "neutral inmates." Translation -- no gang members. I think he's more of a bug dummy than a big danger. Shit happens in prison but he'd probably too high profile for them to let anything happen to him. Right now he's supposedly where no one can get at him.
> 
> I come back once in a while to see who is around and because I loved this place once before it got so political and angry. Trump is such a touchy subject it's absurd.


 

I'm glad that you're posting Little Wing , in his heart of hearts, Rob loves us   ..


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2018)

I think the easiest way to really defend Trump is just always to ask if people honestly think Hillary would have been better. I don't. Slicker but more dangerous and twice as heartless. Trump dumb stumbled into the Presidency but at least he didn't fucking steal it. And the comedy has been a virtual goldmine. I don't see how anyone can't have a chuckle at things like him saying he looks like Elvis and suggesting we rake the forests. Tekashi at least laughs at himself, his music and his success. Tekashi will probably fare better than anyone having a coronary over a bunch of greedy, corrupt, sleazebags playing politics.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2018)

The newest headline is he sent his gf a 35 thousand dollar custom Rolex with 18K white and rose gold and 24 carats of diamonds for her birthday. I'm wondering if his assets are frozen how he managed this and even if it was paid for beforehand will it now be seized?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2018)

And look at my avatar ffs. Of course, I'm gonna root for the little Lisa Frank illustration looking mf. lol.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 2, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I think the easiest way to really defend Trump is just always to ask if people honestly think Hillary would have been better. I don't. Slicker but more dangerous and twice as heartless. Trump dumb stumbled into the Presidency but at least he didn't fucking steal it. And the comedy has been a virtual goldmine. I don't see how anyone can't have a chuckle at things like him saying he looks like Elvis and suggesting we rake the forests. Tekashi at least laughs at himself, his music and his success. Tekashi will probably fare better than anyone having a coronary over a bunch of greedy, corrupt, sleazebags playing politics.



I know a few people who honestly believe Hillary can save the universe from itself.  They go on and on about this right being assailed, this group losing their rights, etc. and when I ask them to be specific all they can do is dodge and weave.


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> I know a few people who honestly believe Hillary can save the universe from itself.  They go on and on about this right being assailed, this group losing their rights, etc. and when I ask them to be specific all they can do is dodge and weave.



Yo Z, forget fucking Hillary, she's done !!    that can't happen again..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Lol. I don't think Tekashi is any kind of tough gang member. He's a big mouth punk ass kid that got in way over his head and had himself on top making big money and fucked it up like an idiot. "



Oh well after a 5 year investigation and 3 government agencies they do think he is a gang member. 
Maybe you should call the feds and let them know that you don't think he's in a gang.


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2018)

boys will be boys,,


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> I know a few people who honestly believe Hillary can save the universe from itself. They go on and on about this right being assailed, this group losing their rights, etc. and when I ask them to be specific all they can do is dodge and weave.



Hillary admires the old blood and guts military guys and has daddy issues. I really think if she had won we would be at war with Russia. She is absolutely nuts as far as trying to leave her name on history in a big way and I think she'd try to do it swinging her war dick around. Enough is never enough when you see huge stores of gold and you control the US Military. Greed is a sickness and I see that in people ignoring all Trump's faults too as if money makes you an admirable person despite doing shit like asking your golf buddy if he ever fucked a n*****. 

The pursuit of riches like it's the meaning of life is really a waste of a life when you lose yourself in it. It makes no sense to me that these people can't just be happy with what they have and actually just enjoy themselves, their family and life. They don't even have that much of it left and all they want is money.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

Prince said:


> Oh well after a 5 year investigation and 3 government agencies they do think he is a gang member.
> Maybe you should call the feds and let them know that you don't think he's in a gang.



The feds think Trump belongs in prison. You must agree with that if you think they are right all the time. They have been investigating his ass for a long time too. They should be throwing him in the slammer any day now on his big collusion with Russia. https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...eller-trump-russia-investigation-what-we-know


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

Proof Tekashi69 is in a gang?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

He's probably in the same gang as all those scary mothers and children attacking us at the border.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

he should have heeded the warning that if you lie down with dogs you rise up with fleas. He's in deep shit and it's his own stupid fault. I still think he is a lot more wannabe poser than a gang member. 


Longyear revealed that "the government has been investigating the defendant for some time," and had intercepted chatter on wires that several people wanted to "super violate" Hernandez. "Certain high ranking members of the Bloods had authorized violence," it was also revealed.


https://www.vulture.com/2018/11/tekashi-69-arrested-by-the-feds-for-racketeering.html


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

The feds connecting Donald to racketeering and mobs hasn't resulted in much. 

"But Trump was not clean as a whistle. Beginning three years earlier, he'd hired mobbed-up firms to erect Trump Tower and his Trump Plaza apartment building in Manhattan, including buying ostensibly overpriced concrete from a company controlled by mafia chieftains Anthony "Fat Tony" Salerno and Paul Castellano. That story eventually came out in a federal investigation, which also concluded that in a construction industry saturated with mob influence, the Trump Plaza apartment building most likely benefited from connections to racketeering. Trump also failed to disclose that he was under investigation by a grand jury directed by the U.S. attorney in Brooklyn, who wanted to learn how Trump obtained an option to buy the Penn Central railroad yards on the West Side of Manhattan. " 

 "I've covered Donald Trump off and on for 27 years, and in that time I've encountered multiple threads linking Trump to organized crime. Some of Trump's unsavory connections have been followed by investigators and substantiated in court"


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> The feds think Trump belongs in prison. You must agree with that if you think they are right all the time. They have been investigating his ass for a long time too. They should be throwing him in the slammer any day now on his big collusion with Russia. https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...eller-trump-russia-investigation-what-we-know



OMG you're just like Chucky, you have to bring *Trump into everything* as if I give one fuck. lol

I voted for Trump and I support him as POTUS due to the great job I and many think he's doing. 
Other than that let's keep politics and Trump out things that have nothing to do with him... maybe you can come up with a "comeback" that is not about Trump?

Here:

https://youtu.be/VLsRQmgu3gs


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

Let's see I said he's in deep shit and it's his own stupid fault and I said Dummu Boy was aptly named. Prison, as we think of it, isn't usually for the filthy rich. Watch how it plays out.


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2018)

LOCK HIM UP,  LOCK HIM UP


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2018)

charley said:


> LOCK HIM UP,  LOCK HIM UP



case in point, stupid Chucky can't make one fucking post without Trump cause he is a simple minded fool.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

That truck has a sweet paint job but you'd have to be kinda nuts to drive around in it.


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2018)

Prince said:


> case in point, stupid Chucky can't make one fucking post without Trump cause he is a simple minded fool.




  Rob, we do this for you, to keep you entertained and out of trouble,,       #SAD   MAGA !!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2018)

charley said:


> Rob, we do this for you, to keep you entertained and out of trouble,,       #SAD   MAGA !!!



you're just a troll.


----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> you're just a troll.



want to see a troll ?.. try looking in the mirror ,


----------

